# JBL in ceiling speakers questions.



## ronchristensen (Jan 19, 2014)

Hello....New to the forum.
I'm needing to replace some cheep speakers that the builder installed. I have a vaulted ceiling and a very very open floor plan with a 5.1system and would like a nice solid set up with great vocal clarity for both movies and music. I have been looking at polk audio... but have recently started to look more into the JBL SP8CII with pivoting tweeters for the LF, RF, and the 2 surrounds and the JBL LS360C 3-Way for my pronounced center channel. What are your thoughts on this set up for not putting a ton of money into my secondary TV room/family living area?
Thank you


----------



## beagledad1980 (Jan 17, 2014)

Try checking out speakercraft. Company is out of california and makes amazing stuff. One of the first companies to make in wall/in ceiling speakers.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Depending on what you want and how much wish to pay, I have had great luck with our sponsors here, 

http://www.monoprice.com/Category?c_id=109&cp_id=10837

Monoprice has it all from single driver, multiple driver to sub woofers and all very nicely priced. I have three pairs and they are wonderful.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

JBL is a nice option for you - 

Also, the Boston VSi series is a strong option - good close out pricing,
and new in the box - the tweeter should have nice wide dispersion.
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...-570-6.5in-In-Ceiling-LCR-Speaker-Each/1.html

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...-VSi-560-6-In-Ceiling-LCR-Speaker-Each/1.html

This can be used as a center
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...30-3-Way-8-In-Ceiling-LCR-Speaker-Each/1.html

However, all VSi speakers will work as a center channel


----------



## ronchristensen (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks for the input, I will check out the bostons. What are your thoughts on a 3 way for a center. I have asked input from alot of people including polk audio on dispersion and 3 way vs 2 way and advantages if any on improving bringing dialog clarity and surround. Polk audio lost my business when they can't even reply to a consumers inquiry.
Thanks.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

ronchristensen said:


> Thanks for the input, I will check out the bostons. What are your thoughts on a 3 way for a center. I have asked input from alot of people including polk audio on dispersion and 3 way vs 2 way and advantages if any on improving bringing dialog clarity and surround. Polk audio lost my business when they can't even reply to a consumers inquiry. Thanks.


A well designed 3-way center, can give you better midrange clarity,
and definition - and an all around better balanced sounding speaker.

However, a good 2-way design speaker - can sound better than a 
poor 3-way design.


----------



## ronchristensen (Jan 19, 2014)

zieglj01 said:


> A well designed 3-way center, can give you better midrange clarity,
> and definition - and an all around better balanced sounding speaker.
> 
> However, a good 2-way design speaker - can sound better than a
> poor 3-way design.


I would assume the JBL LS360C is a good quality 3 way speaker- since it has a woofer, 2 drivers and a tweeter? Not sure how some companies (not Jbl) can call there speakers a 3 way when it appears that it only has 2 tweeters and the driver.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

ronchristensen said:


> I would assume the JBL LS360C is a good quality 3 way speaker- since it has a woofer, 2 drivers and a tweeter? Not sure how some companies (not Jbl) can call there speakers a 3 way when it appears that it only has 2 tweeters and the driver.


I do not get too carried away with what some companies say - my main
concern is overall sound quality, regardless of the design.

Also, I do not depend or expect a whole lot from in-ceiling speakers - it
comes down mainly to, who might do a better job, with the illusion.


----------



## HoosierMizuno (Jan 21, 2014)

Any advice on differences in in-ceiling vs in wall speakers. preferences?


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

HoosierMizuno said:


> Any advice on differences in in-ceiling vs in wall speakers. preferences?


Go in-wall up front - to keep voices, music and sound effects, from
raining down on your head - less distraction that way, and easier on
your neck.


----------



## dougri (Apr 1, 2009)

HoosierMizuno said:


> Any advice on differences in in-ceiling vs in wall speakers. preferences?


A bit stale, but I'll put in my two cents here on in-wall vs. in-ceiling. I agree with the general thought that In-walls are preferred, but there are products that do a decent job with the illusion, and situations where in-ceiling may be the only practical choice. I have windows in a shearwall flanking a fireplace and a non-AT projector screen (until someone makes a reasonably priced AT screen that does a good job with ambient light). For me, the sound is either coming from above the ceiling or (near) the floor, and the latter would necessarily be directly in front of the fireplace. Sometimes ceiling speakers are the best/only option. Having said that, I've been very pleased with the Definitive UIW-RCS II speakers I installed (as well as the matching UIW-RSS II surrounds). They are similar in design to the Triad in-ceiling LCRs, and the results are much better than I ever expected from a ceiling speaker. With movie content, they do a very good job with the illusion that the voices are coming from the screen... with poor quality audio (e.g. CNN, etc.), not so much. I can't explain why that is, but I am certainly pleased with the results for movies.


----------

